# FreeBSD - support for DisplayLink Dell D3100 USB3.0 Dock?



## pinned (Jun 19, 2021)

I have a Dell D3100 USB3.0 Dock. DisplayLink has this device drivers available for Windows and Ubuntu and I can get to work with both these systems.

However, on FreeBSD, only USB peripherals connected to it work. The LAN port and HDMI ports do not seem to work. 

Has anyone been able to get this Dell Hub to work on FreeBSD?


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD traveller 13.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed May 26 22:15:09 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64

# dmesg | grep Display
ugen0.7: <DisplayLink Dell D3100 USB3.0 Dock> at usbus0
ugen0.9: <DisplayLink Dell D3100 USB3.0 Dock> at usbus0


# kldstat
 5    1 0xffffffff8282d000     8780 udl.ko
 6    2 0xffffffff82836000     8f40 videomode.ko
```


----------



## pinned (May 2, 2022)

The last I checked, the only component from the Dell D3100 USB3.0 Dock that does not work on FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE, is the display driver.

There are instructions for Porting the DisplayLink Ubuntu driver to other Linux distributions. I am not a programmer though. Is there anyone who has attempted to port this to FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2022)

I don't think we have support for USB-C display connections.


----------



## jbo (May 2, 2022)

SirDice said:


> I don't think we have support for USB-C display connections.


Actually we do: udl(4) (given that USB-C is "just the connector").
That driver also seems to auto-load correctly in pinned's case. However, I don't have much information beyond this.

I am experiencing similar "issues" on a Lenovo Thinkpad USB-C hybrid dock. After loading udl(4) the extra display outputs do show up on `xrandr -q` but I couldn't get them to output anything.
Unfortunately, I did not manage to check whether udl(4) is even compatible with that dock.

pinned do the extra display ports show up on `xrandr -q`?


----------



## pinned (May 2, 2022)

jbodenmann, you're right. The display ports on the dock do show up on `xrandr -q`, but no output.



> % xrandr -q
> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 16384 x 16384
> eDP-1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 309mm x 173mm
> 1366x768      60.00*+
> ...


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> Actually we do: udl(4)(4) (given that USB-C is "just the connector").


Neat. I did not expect that.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2022)

pinned said:


> The display ports on the dock do show up on `xrandr -q`, but no output.


Did you try to restart X? Although it does 'automatically' detect a lot of hardware nowadays I think it still has problems with graphics adapters appearing and disappearing while it's running.


----------



## pinned (May 7, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Did you try to restart X?


Yes, it has no effect.


----------

